# "I winder what her parents are like"



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

This kid made me so mad!! I was at the state fair with my friend, and this boy she new was there, I was having one of those moments were everything that comes out of your mouth sounds blonde and I said I had rats. I later heard him whispering and talking to his friend "I wonder what her mother is like. or her father.." I kept trying to tell him I was usually fine but I was just super hyper from fair junk food.. Jeez, just because I have rats doesn't mean my family is nuts...


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I doubt it was the rats that made you seem odd if you were hyper and shouting nonsense. Sometimes I cant believe the crap that comes out of my mouth. Some times its brilliant other times its like "did she skip her meds again" kind of moments.


----------

